# JL Audio XR525CX 5.25" Coaxials



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

JL Audio Evolution XR525CX 2 Way 5.25" Coaxial Speakers here:
JL Audio XR525CX 5.25" Evolution Coaxial Speakers | eBay


----------



## Team Nemesis Scott (Jul 18, 2011)

The XR,s are nice i have the 3way comp set.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Team Nemesis Scott said:


> The XR,s are nice i have the 3way comp set.


I currently have the XR650CS 2 Way Components with a pair of 8IB4s as my front stage.


----------

